# stain over primer ?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

i have to stain a new front door for some new constr . its a wood door , primered . the owner wants it stained . can i remove the primer . the faux grain will be hard to do . i didnt try to stain but it has been sugested . 

what is the best way to finish these doors ?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

You want to remove the primer, to bare wood, to stain the door? Highly unlikely. Either apply a base coat and wood grain it, or paint it.


----------

